

Is Nokia About to Eat Its Inventory? - SlipperySlope
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/07/10/is-nokia-about-to-eat-its-inventory/

======
SlipperySlope
The takeaway ...

"Since these [current Lumia] devices won't be upgradable to Microsoft (NAS:
MSFT) Windows Phone 8, but will instead receive a topical upgrade to Windows
Phone 7.8, [Mark] Sue expects customers to hold off until they can get their
hands on the newer devices once they're released. That's leading him to slash
his estimates across the board."

